# "Ghost Writer, That's A Big Negative"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

"_Someone asked me a little while back if we used "Ghost Writers" to post up the latest coming off the water here at the Lodge? I look at him with a smerck and replied, NO. Just in case you ever wonder, the answer to that questions is a resounding no. Ha, maybe I need one sometimes...LOL. Anyway, we're wishing you and yours a very Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year."
_
*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Wade Fishing Special *

*Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special *- This is a NO BS deal, we're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now through January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.






This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code *TROPHY2COOL*!






*February Special *- Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Follow us on *Instagram*. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*.

*Primetimes - Advance Booking*

*Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes*

Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance. Stay in touch by following us on *Facebook.*






*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.






*Fishing & Waterfowl Report*

Big ole schools of Redfish have been sighted hanging off lake mouths and bayou drains and that's making for big fun for guests taking a break before the big holiday. That doesn't mean they're all jumping in the boat as Capt. Chris Cady noted the other day on a lack luster bite. He managed a solid box of fish taking Redfish and them pounding on Blue Catfish and Black Drum that got in the way. Delta Blues, whew, man they'll make you crazy with that table fare.

Capt. Donnie Heath had a great day with the Bullock Family drifting soft plastics and topwaters in the back lakes taking Trout to 20+ inches. The crew enjoyed the morning duck hunting with Capt. James Cunningham before relaxing the afternoon away fishing. Mud and grass was the producer on that trip switching to topwaters when they went real shallow to keep from grassing up. Bone Super Spooks were doing the trick with pumpkin/chart working best on subsurface hook ups.

Capt. Kolten Braun also posted up a big haul working Down South Lures taking 6 man limits of solid Trout and Redfish on an afternoon wade. Outside beaches falling off to mud/grass in deeper water was the ticket throwing Texas Roach; pumpkin/chart and Tequila Sunrise. Check out our *Photo Gallery!*

We're back to losing water and trending on low water levels which is getting a little tricky on our blinds day to day. Duck hunting continues to look about fair to average as we get ready to take it to them non-stop for the next 30 something days.

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you!*

From Cast & Blast combinations to all combinations of waterfowl and hog hunting that we offer, our schedule is very full heading for the heart of the 2nd Split. We would like to thank everyone for making us a top destination on the mid-coast.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

*Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings! Read More About It* HERE*






*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal *- Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Salty Wishes For A Wonderful Day!*

Merry Christmas to all


----------

